# supprimer le wifi d une live box ...



## lonesomejim (5 Décembre 2005)

heu, il est fort possible que vous trouviez cette genre de requete un peu bizare, mais bon, j ai quand meme tout un argumentaire a faire valoir, j' vais pas saouler tout le monde avec ça, ma question est la suivante : comment puis je faire pour supprimer le "spot" wifi de ma live box ?

merci beaucoup ...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

lonesomejim a dit:
			
		

> heu, il est fort possible que vous trouviez cette genre de requete un peu bizare, mais bon, j ai quand meme tout un argumentaire a faire valoir, j' vais pas saouler tout le monde avec ça, ma question est la suivante : comment puis je faire pour supprimer le "spot" wifi de ma live box ?
> 
> merci beaucoup ...



Dans la configuration de la LB tu dois pouvoir trouver ça ... dans l'option "sans fil" de la configuration avancée


----------



## lonesomejim (6 Décembre 2005)

ben justement bizarement... non ...


----------



## macboy (6 Décembre 2005)

cherche bien sur ta page d'accueil de ta LiveBox
tu peux désactiver la fonction "internet sans fil" ou un truc de ce genre
ça existe et je l'ai déjà fait..
dc tu peux y arriver !!


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2005)

lonesomejim a dit:
			
		

> ben justement bizarement... non ...



désolé je peux pas t'en dire plus pour le moment car la LB est chez mes parents, et c'est une Sagem .... et toi ?? J'ai cru comprendre que les Inventel avaient moins d'option


----------



## lonesomejim (6 Décembre 2005)

ca y est ca y est ca yest  coolcoolcool merci les gars !


----------



## macboy (6 Décembre 2005)

lonesomejim a dit:
			
		

> ca y est ca y est ca yest  coolcoolcool merci les gars !


mais de rien on est là pour ça


----------



## kerax (11 Décembre 2005)

bonjour 
essai 
configuration livebox 
mes services
securité
802.11g
decocher : activer le reseau sans fil 
soumetre 

et normalement  voila
salut


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

lonesomejim sa serai possible que tu explique :rose:
merci


----------



## Goudurisc (6 Mai 2008)

je déterre un peu ce post pour avoir une précision simple : quel est la configuration du nom et du mot de passe...

Pour le nom j'ai essayé le fti (fti/xXxXxX), le nom de ma livebox (WANADOO-FD5B), mon nom de famillle...

Pour le mot de passe, j'ai essayé celui de connexion et en desespoir de cause la clé wep...

Mais impossible de rentrer dans la page inventel de ma livebox


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Mai 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> je déterre un peu ce post pour avoir une précision simple : quel est la configuration du nom et du mot de passe...
> 
> Pour le nom j'ai essayé le fti (fti/xXxXxX), le nom de ma livebox (WANADOO-FD5B), mon nom de famillle...
> 
> ...



Si la configuration d'origine n'a pas été modifiée, c'est login : admin et mot de passe : admin


----------



## Goudurisc (6 Mai 2008)

Je te remercie, j'avais entre temps trouvé aussi un post qui le précisait. Ok pour la wifi, il faut maintenant que je remplace les téléphones dect, le moniteur24' à tube... et l'espace sera un peu moins pollué:rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> Je te remercie, j'avais entre temps trouvé aussi un post qui le précisait. Ok pour la wifi, il faut maintenant que je remplace les téléphones dect, le moniteur24' à tube... et l'espace sera un peu moins pollué:rateau:



n'oublie pas de virer ton micro-onde, isoler ta maison tes ondes : GSM, GPS, radio, TV...


----------



## Goudurisc (7 Mai 2008)

avant de retourner dans ma grotte avec mon photoshop rupestre, je vais commencer par réduire les fréquences auxquelles je suis soumis de très près 10 heures par jour  même l'éclairage et le mobilier urbain propagent des fréquences ! cette fois, on en réchappera pas, adieu l'ami, c'était quand même pas mal la terre avant qu'on s'auto-grille la tête:hein:


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> avant de retourner dans ma grotte avec mon photoshop rupestre, je vais commencer par réduire les fréquences auxquelles je suis soumis de très près 10 heures par jour  même l'éclairage et le mobilier urbain propagent des fréquences ! cette fois, on en réchappera pas, adieu l'ami, c'était quand même pas mal la terre avant qu'on s'auto-grille la tête:hein:



je crois en Darwin : on s'adaptera...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Mai 2008)

Et puis, de toute façon, tout est fréquence : le son la lumière ... On ne va tout de même pas éteindre le soleil non ?


----------



## Goudurisc (7 Mai 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et puis, de toute façon, tout est fréquence : le son la lumière ... On ne va tout de même pas éteindre le soleil non ?


Oui mais si la plupart des roches sont naturellement radioactives, je te déconseille d'aller planter ta tente près de Tchernobyl 22 ans après, tout est donc une question de dosage et quand l'homme tient un filon, il l'exploite sans limite jusqu'à épuisement... bon c'est un sujet de philo de CM2 mais pour rester dans la pensée de Darwin, je dirai que les origines de l'homme remonte plus à la sangsue qu'au poisson.


----------



## ymathias (7 Mai 2008)

si je coupe ma livebox, je suis bombardé par celles de voisins ???
C'est donc un peu comme si je ne faisais rien...donc je la laisse allumer toute la journée.


----------

